# Leamington Spa to Lampeter - Advice



## Thomk (9 Aug 2015)

I'm riding from Leamington Spa to Lampeter in Wales in a week or two, just over 140 miles. I've done it before a few years ago but in two days at the weekend, this time I'm doing it in a day during the week. My longest ride so far has been 105 miles so I'm keen to make this as flat as possible but conscious that flat and Wales are not necessarily easy to combine.

I need a bit of advice on the Wales (half):

Are there any flatter routes?
Are the main roads I've chosen OK during the week?
I'm attempting to link to the Garmin created route but suspect that some/all kind responders won't be able to see it so please let me know if I can display it more sensibly. Thanks!

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/10453284


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2015)

I grew up in the Lampeter area although didn't cycle then, but if my memory of the A roads matches the present day reality, I wouldn't want to cycle on them and I say that as someone who regularly cycles on the A roads where I now live.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2015)

Bike Hike allows you to simultaneously plot a route on Google maps / OSM and OS maps so you can check out the contour lines etc. You can then save as a .gpx file and upload to the Garmin.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (9 Aug 2015)

Hello, no idea what those roads are like, but would love to hear back from you once you have ridden it as id love to cycle to Wales, no idea why but going to a different country always sounds great.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (9 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Bike Hike allows you to simultaneously plot a route on Google maps / OSM and OS maps so you can check out the contour lines etc. You can then save as a .gpx file and upload to the Garmin.



Wow! that Bike Hike is awesome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Thomk (10 Aug 2015)

Had a go at Bike Hike:


----------



## Citius (17 Aug 2015)

Can't see that route, but A40 and then A482 from Llandovery is about as flat as it's going to get...


----------



## Thomk (17 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> Can't see that route, but A40 and then A482 from Llandovery is about as flat as it's going to get...


I'm taking the A483 from Builth Wells and then the 482 from Llandovery to Lampeter. I've done it before on a Sunday and it was fine, no problem with traffic - not sure about mid week at "rush" hour. In any case there seems little choice other than go over some biggish hills.


----------



## Thomk (22 Aug 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Hello, no idea what those roads are like, but would love to hear back from you once you have ridden it as id love to cycle to Wales, no idea why but going to a different country always sounds great.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Chris


Back home now. Did the ride last Wednesday and just back home today. Won't write a report as I did it here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3866786

But in short - 144 miles - grim around Worcester - hillier than I would have liked - av just over 13.5mph - 13 hours total including numerous stops - ate about 3500 calories during the ride (about 5000 that day in total) - Wales is empty (probably because everyone is driving around Worcester).


----------



## albion (28 Aug 2015)

If doing it again,just maybe maybe you will save 10 or so miles going via Pershore, Ledbury.


----------

